# OH CRAP!!!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I came across this add and I was very upset 
I replyed saying I am fully equipped but need more info. I am really considering this! I can't just let him go.....


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

what ad :?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/1016224557.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor little guy....I wonder..how long that the person had the kid? Being a little over a month old
.....she says.... the kid has had the scours since she got him? Doesn't really sound like she took a stool sample in... to see what is wrong......it is so sad ,that he is shriveling away.....I know you can take good care of him.... and get him back into shape and healthy again.....Like you had mentioned... I would get more info on what she has done for him so far..... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I really don't need him...but yet again since when has that mattered?LOL! I really feel obligated to take him in. IDK what to do.... :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you call? seems like if you email her she might not answer right away but probably will answer the phone. 

not a bad idea to get info on what she has already done.

Diarreah can also just be from the wrong mixture of formula.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No I e-mailed her....she didn't reply so maybe she already got rid of him? Yeah I won't take him in unless I have more info and I agree it could be what they are feeding him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he could of been given to someone already....but sometimes e-mails get lost in spam to.....so you never know.... why they do not respond..... :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would phone her. Just to see. If she doesnt know much about goats or cant take care of him she will be happy for your phone call. Somepeople dont respond well to email thats why they provide their phone number


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, I might call her later today...


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

ad has been deleted


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow....your right.... it has been deleted ....she must of found someone... to take care of him....... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed that to! Hopeshe found him a good home.


----------



## sauncy (Feb 3, 2009)

Be careful not to bring something bad home to your herd !


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, he wouldn't have been in contact with my animals until he had a clean bill of health...but she never got back with me and deleted the ad so I'm assuming she placed him somewhere.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep.....I agree...... she most likely placed him.....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah I assume so....it was probably better because I really didn't need him..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

now .... you can ease your mind and relax.....:hug: :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Excuse me...I don't seem to have the word "relax" in my vocabulary...could you explain....LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

oops ...my bad .. :doh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No big deal...I just wasn't sure what it meant....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I just meant you could kick back in a chair for a while and relax and ease your mind because you were so worried about the kid.. :hug: ..I am sorry ...if you took it wrong ...please forgive me....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

no, its fine I might just do that....after I round up the goats they escaped... :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goatnutty said:


> Excuse me...I don't seem to have the word "relax" in my vocabulary...could you explain....LOL!


just making sure everyone is ok -- because I do believe this was a joke :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, after I read her last post I was wondering if she understood that as well. I did mean it as a joke. Thanks, Stacey.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I am a :doh: you see ..I really wasn't sure at first,.....LOL 

Hope your goaties are back where they should be...they are very good about escaping when the opportunity arises...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It happens to the best of us....no big deal. Yes we had to fix the fence but they are done escaping now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you sarah... :greengrin: ..good job capturing your goaties,,,glad you got them all under control.....they are amazing escape artists...almost better than houdini....LOL :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yep, no problem. It was hard work but...I got it done. Oh, so I called the vet...he told me $17 instead... :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds good..... :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

YEAH!!! OK, I think I'm done...LOL! It's rainind a lot right now...yuck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mud ....is not fun....I hate it........and so do the goats..... :roll:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah...the babies think it is fun though! Well, until they slide all over....it is kinda cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your babies play in it? Mine try to avoid it...they think they are going to melt.....LOL :roll:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, unfortunately the white one likes to roll in it...oh well....He's pretty brown too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess your goat wanted to dye her hair with a natural product. 
She was getting tired of white...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, he is in some pain now....he got castrated and dehorned today. The vet visit went completey wrong....they didn't know who needed what and I was at school....the momma was looking for them and got in with Billy....Hopefully she wasn't rebred.... :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ouch.....poor guy....he got it at both ends......  
and I hope that the doe didn't get re-bred..... :worried:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, he was supposed to get burned off his horns but...they had to cut them first because they were to big...they told me on the phone that it would be fine...and I looked and noticed that they have lice.....what next???????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OH CRAP!!! your title to your post says it all....... :doh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah what can I say...I'm good with words...lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goatnutty said:


> Yeah what can I say...I'm good with words...lol


 :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Cpuld today get any worse? I got accused of cheating at school and I have never been in trouble in my life! I'm so mad and it is all because of a guy...I think we are over!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a guy is never worth your reputation -- I hope it gets cleared up soon and the real culprits get what they deserve


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

oh wow....I am sorry ....you have to deal with that....it's not right... that's for sure.... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think it is right but the big problem is that somehow I have to tell my dad....RUN!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh crap...!! :shocked:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My mom told my dad and took the heat....he's not really mad. I have completed phase one: Parents. Now to phase to: The Boy.... I already blew up in his face and yelled at him and I think I got my point across so we will see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm glad you made your point....sounds like you made it loud and clear...... :thumbup: :wink: I pray that things get better for you.... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah...I started to cry in front of him and he grabbed me and told me he was sorry....he looked really hurt and I relize that he didn't mean to hurt me....maybe we aren't over...idk. I hope they get better to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....just be careful ..not to get hurt again.... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah...I'm a little scared of that but I just hate seeing him like that and I do love him but, he is going to have to prove that he is worth it....it's a trial basis in my eyes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

be hard to get.... :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That, I am! I made him feel horrible for it for a day and a half...lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good for you...you go girl... :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

well, things are pretty well back to normal around here I guess. The teacher decided not to turn me in. :leap:


----------

